# Boy or girl....?



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

So as our search for a puppy progresses my mind has turned to what we would like. As a family the boys have already decided they would love a cream, blonde, golden toned dog or maybe a chocolate. And we always thought we would like a boy.

However, it is certainly becoming clear to me that in order to be able to get a puppy close to us and at the time we want it, then we may need to compromise on either colour or ***.

Friends of ours have said that boys are calmer than girls - so my question is, with a cockapoo what would the real differences be between a boy & a girl


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Lisa ... 

Click on this .. it may help a little bit  ... Which puppy should I choose? on My Dogs Life


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think it's just a matter of personal choice. This is my own experience and I have had several of both sexes since a child. The boys have been calmer and have been better at being left. The worst trait is they can mark their territory a lot. The girls have been more biddable but slower to house train and don't like being left. The breeds have been cocker spaniels a cavalier and of course cockapoos.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I always tend to have boys, I just didn't want the mess of seasons and the worry of the op to spay but thats just my own preference.
You may find though that you will go to see a litter and a puppy will just attract you and you will fall in love with it, to find its the opposite *** to what you had originally thought you wanted


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I thought I was going to get a boy but when it came to it we ended up with a girl! I would have either. My way of choosing a puppy would be to find a good breeder first that I liked and then let the puppy choose me! Keep an open mind, I am sure it will all work out well.  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Lisa, 

We too were originally after a boy… my reasons were a bit more silly though!  I could think of so many more boy’s names than girls and it just felt more natural for me as a woman to have a male dog. I had heard that boys could be more loyal and loving. 

However, we’d been on a waiting list with a breeder for a while and when the litter was born only girls were available. Was I prepared to wait until another of the breeder’s bitches was mated – no ! Then I found out that some male puppies can **** their legs inside. I have a territorial Bengal cat and any marking by the dog inside would have been more likely to set his spraying off – just the idea of chasing them both around mopping up wee made me come out in a sweat . And once we’d met our little girl I was hooked and don’t think I’ll ever look back. 

In short  there are differences between boys and girls but these may well diminish when you have either *** neutered so if I was to start the puppy search again I’d just visit a breeder and go with the puppy I feel the best bond with.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I have always had boys except for one rescue dog. I had her spayed and the stress of that put me off having any more girls. So it's definitely boys for me! My daughter fell in love with an apricot girl when we went to choose our pup, but I stuck to my guns and got the chocolate boy. But I agree with others that you may fall for a pup and then the decision is made for you.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Im a dog walker and i have found that as long as a boy is neutered at the appropriate age there is no difference at all,the reason i have said get the boy done is because i have a cocker spaniel i have walked for 5 years( since he was 3 months) and his owners decided not to get him neutered even though i tried to persuede them.He is a lovely boy but changes totally around other entire males,other boys i walk that are neutered are the total opposite. xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Had my cairn Brian done as soon as the 'offending articals' appeared. He had a happy and stress free life stayed with my parents when I went away and was in my view the perfect dog. He is still streets ahead of my two female litter mate terriers who lived for 15 years but Hattie is coming a close second!

However if I get Hattie a companion I would like a male just for the fun of it!


----------

